# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Rep 2X died, firmware trashed?

## chuckLLX

my Rep2X died today, well almost..
Have a Rev H board.
Ckd voltages, both 5v and 24v are good.
the LCD is OFF, shows nothing, not even back light.
On the mother board, the DS5 LED blinks, but there is no USB link for Makerware to perform an update.


Events that happened:
I made a build, then began to do the next build, and got an error, plate heat error, but the "error could not be found"
so I powered down and back up, still same issue.
I navigated the menu and did a Factory Reset, thinking this would get me back to a clean starting point
At this point the LCD went blank (dark) and the USB interface died.


I am somewhat convinced that the firmware is trashed an the bootloader may be also.
I've read about the winbot tools to allow you to reload the firmware.
does anyone know where to download the tools and also the REV 'H' firmware and / or Bootloader


also are there step by step instructions to perform the reload?


thanks chuck

----------


## American 3D Printing

We had a similar experience with a customer's 2X. We noticed that the firmware was Rev. 1.5, and that the current Rev. is 1.6, so we went to update the firmware. The very instant we started, the LCD went dead and the USB stopped. If anyone has a better solution than a new Rev. H Mightyboard, we'd sure like to know!

----------


## chuckLLX

> We had a similar experience with a customer's 2X. We noticed that the firmware was Rev. 1.5, and that the current Rev. is 1.6, so we went to update the firmware. The very instant we started, the LCD went dead and the USB stopped. If anyone has a better solution than a new Rev. H Mightyboard, we'd sure like to know!



I found a solution will post the solution tomorrow

----------


## chuckLLX

Solved:

First thanks to the hard work in the creation of the WinBotTool program.


go to these links and down load the following:

BOOT LOADER:
https://github.com/makerbot/MightyBo...280_bootloader

FIRMWARE:
https://github.com/makerbot/MightyBo...st/MightyBoard

WINBOTTOOLV1:
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!...Y/8MznJPGNk78J


Note:   you must gotothe Python2 site and download and install this software for the WnBotTool to execute.  not to worry, it is safe and easy to install.
See some comments from the winbottool readme file below:


BotTool was programmed and tested using Python2.7(32bit), it is recommened that Python2.7(32bit)
be installed on you system and added to your system path before using BotTool
Usage:
- Be sure to stop the MakerWare background service (if MakerWare is installed)
- Execute run_BotTool.sh(Unix) or run_BotTool.vbs(Windows)
- From the GUI select the port that your bot is attached
- Select the firmware .hex file you wish to upload to you bot
- Press the "Upload" button and follow the onscreen prompts


using winbottool it is extremely simple to upload the firmware to your dead makerbot.

BE SURE to follow the instructions whe you upload, you must turn off an back on your bot.   READ the MESSAGE box.

one item to note, when you finish the upload and the Bot comes to life, you may have to go to factory reset and perform this function.

you should probably use Makerware to upgrade to the most recent version for you Bot also.

Lastly, when My bot came to life again, it did not see the second nozzle or heat plate, so you will need to go to the settings menu on your bot LCD and turn on these items.
(sorry forget what menu it is under,  "Info and Settings??" 
Just look around.

Hope this helps, if you need me to send you the files, you can email me at  chuckphd53 at gmail dot com.

happy making
chuck

----------


## chuckLLX

[QUOTE=chuckLLX;48910]Solved:

First thanks to the hard work in the creation of the WinBotTool program.


go to these links and down load the following:

BOOT LOADER:
https://github.com/makerbot/MightyBo...280_bootloader

FIRMWARE:
https://github.com/makerbot/MightyBo...st/MightyBoard

WINBOTTOOLV1:
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!...Y/8MznJPGNk78J


Note:   you must gotothe Python2 site and download and install this software for the WnBotTool to execute.  not to worry, it is safe and easy to install.
See some comments from the winbottool readme file below:


BotTool was programmed and tested using Python2.7(32bit), it is recommened that Python2.7(32bit)
be installed on you system and added to your system path before using BotTool
Usage:
- Be sure to stop the MakerWare background service (if MakerWare is installed)
- Execute run_BotTool.sh(Unix) or run_BotTool.vbs(Windows)
- From the GUI select the port that your bot is attached
- Select the firmware .hex file you wish to upload to you bot
- Press the "Upload" button and follow the onscreen prompts


using winbottool it is extremely simple to upload the firmware to your dead makerbot.

BE SURE to follow the instructions when you upload, you must turn off your bot, then back on.   READ the MESSAGE box.

one item to note, when you finish the upload and the Bot comes to life, you may have to go to factory reset and perform this function.

you should probably use Makerware to upgrade to the most recent version for you Bot also.

Lastly, when My bot came to life again, it did not see the second nozzle or heat plate, so you will need to go to the settings menu on your bot LCD and turn on these items.
(sorry forget what menu it is under,  "Info and Settings??" 
Just look around.

Hope this helps, if you need me to send you the files, you can email me at  chuckphd53 at gmail dot com.

happy making
chuck

----------

